# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Icare Biên Hòa treo đầu dê bán thịt chó

## hoanghuy87

http:[email protected]/showthr...-bien-hoa-treo-dau-de-ban-thit-cho#post805610

tình hình là mình ko rành máy tính, nói chung là ko biết gì luôn, mình được bà chị cho cái sony vaio nhưng lại khg có cục sạc nên mình mua cục sạc lô về sử dụng. mình sử dụng được vài tháng thì tự nhiên máy mình chạy hơi chậm chút, chẳng hư hao gì cả có lẽ là do virus, chính vì vậy mới cất công đem cái laptop lên "*bệnh viện máy tính icare*" ở 121 nguyễn ái quốc, kp3, tân phong, biên hoà. (còn "bệnh viện" chính của nó là ở phan đang lưu) để nó kiểm tra và sửa giùm, mình vào tới nơi thì có cảm tưởng như là nó khg phải là cái “*bênh viện máy tính”* mà giống cái *“động đ..”* hơn vì nó âm u và ám khí lắm, ở ngoài thì thấy bảng hiệu là icare nhưng vào trong thì lại là bhp icare, mình thấy mấy cha bs máy tính mặc áo bs đi qua đi lại trông có vẻ hoành tráng lắm, nhưng chẳng làm gì cả ngoài việc nói nhảm nhí gì đó, bọn chúng nhìn mình cười cười, mình hỏi thì mới bít là *icare* nó đã bị phá sản tại biên hoà rùi và bây giờ nó đã nhượng quyền cho thằng khác là bhp gì gì đó và lấy tên là *bhp icare (bình hòa phát)*. 
nói chung là mình khg yên tâm lắm khi giao máy cho mấy tên này, nhưng đã lỡ cất công đi rùi chẳng lẽ ra về. thế là mình giao máy cho nó kiểm tra. sau một hồi chẩn đoán con vaio của mình ra nó nói là bị virus và do sd lâu ngày mà khg vệ sinh bên trong nên nó bị nóng và chạy chậm. sau đó đề nghị mình vệ sinh tổng quát và giải phẫu con vaio của mình bắt mình ký tên linh kiện và nói về đi khi nào sửa xong thì gọi lên lấy. 
mình đợi cả gần tháng chẳng thấy alo j hết nên cũng hơi lo, mình nghĩ chắc là toi con vaio của mình rồi nên bèn cất gót đến chỗ nó hỏi xem thế nào. đến nơi nó nói xong rồi và phải trả phí 365k (các bạn xem phiếu hình ảnh đính kèm) thế là mình lấy máy về. về nhà mình sử dụng được đâu hơn nửa tháng thì máy của mình khg lên hình lun nên mình lại đem em nó lên cho tụi nó “coi lại” phải dùng từ "coi lại" vì máy mình ko hề hư hao gì, tốc độ cũng bình thường, nhưng từ khi tụi *bhp icare bung máy ra vệ sinh* thì máy của mình mới xảy ra tình trạng trên, thế là tụi nó kiểm tra và báo là bị *chạm nguồn,* mình hỏi sao bị vậy thì nó nói là do sử dụng cục sạc dỏm, nó lại ghi phiếu nhận máy hẹn mình khi nào xong thì alo, lần này mình đợi cũng khá lâu nên mình xem phiếu hẹn thì ôi thôi nó ghi ngày nhận máy của mình từ năm 2002, mình nghĩ chắc là con vaio của mình về chầu ông bà rùi vì nó ghi ngày tháng như thế kia thì máy mình đã sử dụng đc 09 năm òi. 
mình vội vã chạy lên thì nó nói là làm xong rui. mình hỏi nó sửa gì thì nó nói là *sửa nguồn* và chém mình 300k. mình đem máy về sử dụng dc gần 1 tuần thì tình trạng trên lại xuất hiện, mình lại cất công đem đến cho nó “coi lại” lần thứ 3, tụi nó kiểm tra xong lại nói là chạm nguồn và đòi giữ máy lại để sửa, mình sợ giống 2 lần trước nên khg chịu *(vì mình nghĩ nó lấy con vaio của mình làm chuột bạch)* nên đem về chuẩn bị đem chôn em nó. trên đường về mình gặp người bạn cũng đem máy tính đi sửa nên hỏi và đc giới thiệu đến 1 chỗ chuyên sửa laptop uy tín khác. mình đến chỗ đó thì mới so sánh đc cái nào là *bệnh viện máy tính thật* và cái nào là *“động đ…*”, mình cũng đc mấy anh kỹ thuật ở đây kiểm tra và nhận máy lại và hẹn báo giá sửa chữa khi tìm ra bệnh và nếu mình khg đồng ý giá sửa thì sẽ không sửa. 
mình về và ngày hôm sau đc gọi báo là máy của mình chẳng bị hư hay chạm nguồn gì cả mà có thể trong quá trình mình sử dụng bị va chạm hoặc do tháo gỡ máy mà khg xiết chặt ốc vít nên bo cấp nguồn bị lỏng chân và dẫn đến tình trạng trên. chúng tôi chỉ bung máy ra và gắn chặt lại bo nguồn là xong. tôi hỏi là sao cái thằng *bhp icare* kia nó nói là sửa nguồn mà anh lại nói như vậy. mấy ảnh nói là trên bo nguồn và trên bo mạch chưa có dấu hiệu gì sửa chữa cả và mấy ảnh kết luận là men bo này chưa có dụng chạm mỏ hàn hay khò linh kiện gì cả. nói chung là chưa có sửa gì cả.
các bạn nghĩ sao??? nó tự làm máy của mình hư rồi sau đó nó sửa và chém mình mất mấy trăm nghìn!!! thật là tức wa đi mất. vậy là sao hả trời ??? mình đã tin tưởng nó và mang ra cho nó coi lại 2 lần rồi, mình nghĩ nếu lần thứ 3 mà để lại cho nó sửa nửa chắc thành đống sắt vụn luôn. thế mà nó nỡ … như vậy. các bạn cảnh báo để mọi ng đừng bị lừa bởi cái mác *"bác sỉ máy tính"* của tụi nó. 
*máy bạn chưa bị hư và bạn đang dư tiền, nếu muốn hư hoặc rửa tiền hãy đem đến bhp icare 121 nguyễn ái quốc, kp3, tân phong, biên hòa để sửa nhé*_._
đúng là treo đầu dê bán thịt chó mà. đồ lừa đảo, mất nhân tính. tẩy chay nó nhé pà con. ai đọc đc tin này hãy loan báo cho cộng đồng biết để mà tránh xa nó.

----------

